# New Obsession Turmoil



## The Fever (Feb 28, 2017)

I know Kris did a great review on the new Turmoil and this bow has me itching to buy it. Can anyone give some additional reviews or first hand testimonies on it's shootability and performance? I think I am going to pull the trigger this Friday, that is if I can find a dealer with a black leftie. Been calling around and haven't had much luck.

Thanks guys!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Mar 1, 2017)

You'll mare than likely have to order one.  I'm a lefty as well, and I  ordered a new obsession recently. Didn't take but about 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## The Fever (Mar 1, 2017)

mizzippi jb said:


> You'll mare than likely have to order one.  I'm a lefty as well, and I  ordered a new obsession recently. Didn't take but about 3 or 4 weeks.



Found one this morning. Paid for and shipping soon. I'm jacked up and can't wait! Which did you order?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Mar 1, 2017)

The Fever said:


> Found one this morning. Paid for and shipping soon. I'm jacked up and can't wait! Which did you order?



Nice!  That's good luck.  I got a m6z, wanted a specific color and cam color.  Been buying used for a while, this is my first new one since my Mathews switchback I think.  Well, bought a bow tech d350 lefty a while back that was new, but it was a year or so old and never sold so I got a great deal.


----------



## The Fever (Mar 2, 2017)

mizzippi jb said:


> Nice!  That's good luck.  I got a m6z, wanted a specific color and cam color.  Been buying used for a while, this is my first new one since my Mathews switchback I think.  Well, bought a bow tech d350 lefty a while back that was new, but it was a year or so old and never sold so I got a great deal.



I am realizing that southpaws don't have the abundant number of used choices. If they hadn't made such a tech packed bow at this price I am not certain I would have a new bow this year. 

I still miss my Switchback.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 2, 2017)

mizzippi jb said:


> Nice!  That's good luck.  I got a m6z, wanted a specific color and cam color.  Been buying used for a while, this is my first new one since my Mathews switchback I think.  Well, bought a bow tech d350 lefty a while back that was new, but it was a year or so old and never sold so I got a great deal.



I'm curious as to how you like the obsession compared to the d350.  I'm currently shooting a d350...but have been toying with the idea of a new to me bow.


----------



## The Fever (Mar 2, 2017)

rjcruiser said:


> I'm curious as to how you like the obsession compared to the d350.  I'm currently shooting a d350...but have been toying with the idea of a new to me bow.



That D350 is a sweet rig. I enjoyed it a lot. Might keep it as a back up....


----------



## mizzippi jb (Mar 2, 2017)

I think they shoot very similar.  Both of em have draw stops so back wall is solid. I like the d 350 and the 2 obsessions I have now (evolution, m6z)  all plenty fast. I think the 2 obsessions are a little more forgiving 6" bh bows than the 350 was


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 2, 2017)

Appreciate the input.  

Nothing like a little more forgiveness 

In all honesty though, I think my biggest complaint for the D350 is that it can be a little jumpy if you let it creep at all.  I can't complain about that too much though, after all....it is a 350fps speed bow.


----------



## uturn (Mar 3, 2017)

Love my 350's...I have several.

Sweet Shooter..Fast and Quite, building a New Franken 350 as we speak!

Will be shooting the Turmoil next week...more to come on that!

Good luck!!


----------



## The Fever (Mar 3, 2017)

Bow ships today. Should see it by wednesday! I am jacked up...never said this before but can the weekend just get over with already?


----------



## humdandy (Mar 3, 2017)

mizzippi jb said:


> You'll mare than likely have to order one.  I'm a lefty as well, and I  ordered a new obsession recently. Didn't take but about 3 or 4 weeks.



Did it come with a pair of skinny jeans?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Mar 3, 2017)

humdandy said:


> Did it come with a pair of skinny jeans?



No, but the hat bill was flat because it was in the box.  I quickly took care of that problem so as not to look like some of the 40 something y.o.  guys I coach youth baseball with.


----------



## humdandy (Mar 4, 2017)

mizzippi jb said:


> No, but the hat bill was flat because it was in the box.  I quickly took care of that problem so as not to look like some of the 40 something y.o.  guys I coach youth baseball with.


----------



## The Fever (Mar 4, 2017)

mizzippi jb said:


> no, but the hat bill was flat because it was in the box.  I quickly took care of that problem so as not to look like some of the 40 something y.o.  Guys i coach youth baseball with.



lol


----------



## Iwannashoot (Mar 20, 2017)

Fever,

So how do you like the new Obsession?  Was hoping for some feedback from a new owner as I might have clearance from the higher authority around here for a new bow purchase, and the Turmoil is on the list to look at.

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## The Fever (Mar 21, 2017)

Iwannashoot said:


> Fever,
> 
> So how do you like the new Obsession?  Was hoping for some feedback from a new owner as I might have clearance from the higher authority around here for a new bow purchase, and the Turmoil is on the list to look at.
> 
> ...



So here is my opinion on the Turmoil.

1) I really enjoy the draw of the bow. It builds a bit on the back end but dumps right into the backwall. Initially, this makes drawing the bow slow and consistent as you would on a deer, very jerky on the back end. After you get used to it, you can draw smooth as can be with no jerk. I would estimate about 25 shots. I can draw this bow incredibly smoothly. To put this into perspective, I am switching from RH to LH to work with my dominant eye. I went from a 70 lb bow to a 50 lb for this transition but the muscle groups I activate now responded quickly. Also, the backwall is solid and there is no immediate creep at all. I can hold the bow for long periods and also hold the bow well away from my face and not have creep issues.

2) The bow has a slick look and feel to it and I enjoy the grip a lot. However, the finish is very basic and, while properly applied to the bow, has some inconsistency to the finish (small globs that seem that it was over-applied perhaps and these are VERY limited. 99.999% of the riser is perfect. I likely only notice because of how detailed I am. My best friend told me I was being over the top about noticing this too, so thats some perspective on how limited it is.). Over time, I have grown to like the finish more as the matte black doesn't have a shine to it, and being OCD I feel like that will make a difference.

3) I am getting 266fps with a 380 grain arrow at 50lbs and 28". I am VERY impressed with that.

4) I don't believe in the statement "vibration free" or "no shock" in the hand, but this bow comes darn near close to adding that to my vocabulary. The word I would use to describe the bows performance is efficient. There seems to be no extra energy after the arrow leaves the bow. I know this isnt the case, but that is how it feels. 


Bottom line, if you have $649, and are willing to wait 2-4 weeks, buy the dadgum bow. If you're disappointed I will be shocked and may buy it off you. Many animals will be claimed by my Turmoil for years to come. Honestly, I may pick up a second soon for competition. Dennis hit a freaking home run with this bow and I genuinely think it will shake up the bow world. Now you can get a top of the line bow for less than your left kidney. I had always heard great things, so much so I elected to buy this bow sight unseen and it is incredible. I believe I will be shooting Obsession for years to come.


----------



## The Fever (Mar 21, 2017)

Iwannashoot said:


> Fever,
> 
> So how do you like the new Obsession?  Was hoping for some feedback from a new owner as I might have clearance from the higher authority around here for a new bow purchase, and the Turmoil is on the list to look at.
> 
> ...




I am just a bit north of you I see. If you are ever up this way, send me a message and you're welcome to come shoot mine. Only stipulation is you have to come prepared to talk hunting and share some good stories.


----------



## Iwannashoot (Mar 21, 2017)

Wow, 

What a review.  Pretty much follows what I have been able to find online.  Only negative I've seen is some guys are saying that they are having some string issues.  That doesn't concern me too much as I would likely switch out the strings after a while anyway.  Also, have heard that Obsession is top notch on customer service.

Don't know where you are in the "panhandle" but I'm going to be in Tallahassee this Friday and Saturday as my daughter is headed that way for school next fall and we are going up for  campus tour and housing search.  Don't think I'll have time to take you up on your offer, but it was super of you to throw that out there.  And, yes I've got some hunting stories, some of which are even true.

Thanks for the info.

Jeff


----------



## The Fever (Mar 21, 2017)

Iwannashoot said:


> Wow,
> 
> What a review.  Pretty much follows what I have been able to find online.  Only negative I've seen is some guys are saying that they are having some string issues.  That doesn't concern me too much as I would likely switch out the strings after a while anyway.  Also, have heard that Obsession is top notch on customer service.
> 
> ...



I will be within spitting distance then. If you're able to break free, let me know. Saturday I'll be chasing turkeys in the morning.

Some of them have had issues with mods chewing into cables. This hasn't been pervasive from what I have seen and it appears that your opinion of the customer service is top notch. They seem to have replaced the mods with little delay. I am watching mine but I am confident they will be fine. Be sure and post a photo of you and your bow when it arrives.


----------



## The Fever (Mar 21, 2017)

Also, Hunters Friend had a pile of them a week ago. Evidently they ordered a bunch from Dennis in expectation of demand. I would give them a call. Free shipping and great folks.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 21, 2017)

Wow...266 with a 50lb bow is amazing.

I know that 50 vs 70 is a lot different, but how does it feel compared to your D350?


----------



## The Fever (Mar 21, 2017)

rjcruiser said:


> Wow...266 with a 50lb bow is amazing.
> 
> I know that 50 vs 70 is a lot different, but how does it feel compared to your D350?



I know bud!  I am currently debating on staying at 50lbs for a long time. It's so smooth and easy to shoot. 

Well, I have sold my D350 already, but I feel its far superior to the D350. However, I feel bad saying that, as so much has happened since then the D350 came out. D350 is a fine bow in its own right. 

Are you still considering getting a Turmoil?


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 22, 2017)

The Fever said:


> I know bud!  I am currently debating on staying at 50lbs for a long time. It's so smooth and easy to shoot.
> 
> Well, I have sold my D350 already, but I feel its far superior to the D350. However, I feel bad saying that, as so much has happened since then the D350 came out. D350 is a fine bow in its own right.
> 
> Are you still considering getting a Turmoil?



Always toying with the idea.  Probably will be a year or two as I don't believe in buying new


----------



## The Fever (Mar 22, 2017)

rjcruiser said:


> Always toying with the idea.  Probably will be a year or two as I don't believe in buying new



I doubt you will find many for sale in a few years. lol Let me know when you do.


----------



## JSnake (Mar 24, 2017)

The Fever said:


> I doubt you will find many for sale in a few years. lol Let me know when you do.



http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4891321


----------



## The Fever (Mar 25, 2017)

JSnake said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4891321



The moment I posted that I knew someone would go find one lol


----------

